# [H] DS - Ulduar 9/9 (+Algalon) | TotgC 5/5 (Tribut to Skill) | ICC 6(7)/12



## DrunkenStyler (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hallo Horde- und Allianzspieler!*


Wir, die Gilde *<DrunkenStyler>*, vom PvP-Server Vek'lor suchen für den momentanen Content und Patch 3.3 noch fähige und vor allem aktive Member.


*Gesucht werden:*


- Resto - Shaman/Druid
- Healpriest – welcher je nach Bedarf Holy oder Diszi spielen kann
- Rogue
- Healpala

- sowie Spieler aller Klassen & Skillungen mit herausragenden Fähigkeiten und einer überzeugenden Bewerbung 


*Über uns:*

Wir, die Gilde *<DrunkenStyler>*, bestehen seit September 2007 und waren stets bemüht den PvE-Endgame-Content zu bestreiten. Dies gelang uns zu BC-Zeiten recht gut, da wir es prePatch 3.0 bis zu Felmyst schafften (und die Instanz nach dem Patch natürlich clearten). An die damaligen Leistungen konnten wir auch in WotLK anknüfen und freuen uns nun, nach einigen "Einbußen", wieder am Endgame-Content mit A Tribute to Skill (25er) beteiligt zu sein. Der größte Teil des festen Raidkerns (und die koplette Gildenleitung) hat dabei viele "Härteproben" überstanden und wurde durch viele neue Mitglieder nur erweitert und verbessert. 

Es ist unser Ziel auch in Zukunft vorne mitzuspielen und auf dem, leider immer leerer werdenden, Server Vek'lor eine feste Größe zu bilden.


*Unsere 25er Raidzeiten:*

Mittwoch: 18:30 bis 23.00Uhr
Donnerstag: 18:30 bis 23.00Uhr
Sonntag: 16:00 bis 22.00Uhr (mit längerer Essenspause)
Montag: 18:30 bis 23.00Uhr

Ihr solltet an mindestens 3 dieser Tage Zeit haben um mit uns gemeinsam raiden zu können. Wobei jeder Verständnis dafür hat, wenn mal etwas dazwischen kommt, sei es die Arbeit, Klausuren o.ä..


*Raidstatus:*

prePatch 3.1-Content clear (außer „the Immortal")
Ulduar 10er 9/9Hardmodes inc. Algalon & „Alone in the Darkness"
Ulduar 25er 9/9Hardmodes inc. Algalon
Tot(g)C 10er clear inc. A Tribute to Dedicated Insanity
Tot(g)C 25er clear inc. A Tribute to Skill
Icecrown Citadel 10er 7/12
Icecrown Citadel 25er 6/12


*Was wir von euch erwarten:*

- PvE-Orientierung – Skillung/Gems/Enchants/Berufe
- Equipment – Euer Equip sollte den Anforderungen der aktuellen Hardmodes gewachsen sein
- "Skill" – Man muss euch nicht sagen, wie ihr eure Klasse zu spielen habt...
- Kritikfähigkeit – Ihr solltet mit Kritik umgehen können und bereit sein, diese auch in kurzer Zeit umzusetzen 
- Disziplin – An- bzw. Abmelden zu den Raids; nicht dauerhaft AFK-geidle usw.
- Movement – Wenn ihr seht, dass ihr im Feuer steht, seid ihr in der Lage auf schnellstem Wege da raus zu moven
- Raiderfahrung – Ihr solltet zumindest einen gewissen Teil der aktuellen Hardmodes kennen
- Vernünftige Hardware und Internetleitung – Leute mit Dauerdisconnects brauchen wir nicht
- Funktionsfähiges Headset und die Fähigkeit im Ventrilo zu sprechen
- Eine gewisse geistige Reife


*Was wir euch bieten:*

- Eine gut strukturierte Gilde mit einem sehr guten Ruf auf dem Server 
- Erfahrene Gilden- & Raidleitung
- Ein faires DKP-System
- Eine Gemeinschaft, die auch außerhalb von Raids das ein oder andere unternimmt, wie z.B. Oldschool-Raids, Bg-Gruppen oder twinken
- Homepage, Forum und Ventrilo-Server



*Kontakt:* http://www.drunkenstyler.veklor.com

Bei Fragen und für Informationen stehen wir Euch natürlich gerne Ingame zur Verfügung: 

Offiziere: Bracchus, Festusa, Thundar, Flêxi 
und zur Not an meine bescheidene Persönlickeit: Hitretz 


_PS: Danke an Selesia für die wunderbare Vorlage _ ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenStyler (24. November 2009)

/update


----------



## DrunkenStyler (29. November 2009)

/push


----------



## DrunkenStyler (12. Dezember 2009)

/update progress/spielersuche


----------



## DrunkenStyler (17. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## revanx (22. Dezember 2009)

/push to teh limit


----------



## DrunkenStyler (30. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## DrunkenStyler (11. Januar 2010)

/edit


----------

